
Using Bash to Automate Rubocop Fixes - kevinmannix
https://krmannix.com/2019/12/12/using-bash-to-automate-rubocop-fixes/
======
saghm
Naive question: given that this is obviously being done on a system with Ruby,
why not just write the script in Ruby instead of bash?

~~~
znep
rubocop is so over the top in pendantics that writing any ruby code that gets
nit picked by it is so painful that it makes more sense to just switch
languages.

~~~
saghm
Couldn't the script just not have rubocopy run on it? I'm mainly wondering
because although I don't primarily code in Ruby anymore, it's still my go-to
choice for when I need to write a script. My personal rule is that I switch
from bash to a general-purpose scripting language as soon as I need either
control flow or string manipulation.

